# Lynnwood OPC Reformed Conference: Mar. 2-3, 2007



## Augusta (Feb 8, 2007)

All of you Northwestern PB'ers come on out for a great Conference on "Christianity and Culture, the Two Kingdoms." Dr. David VanDrunen of WTSCAL will be our speaker. It's a great time for a Left coast meet-up.  We can't let the Easterners keep beating us in the "how many PB'ers have you met" category.

It is March 2-3 with Friday evening being from 7:30pm-9:00pm, and on Saturday from 9:30am-2:00pm. Lunch will be served. There is no charge. A freewill offering will be taken. Last year there was continental breakfast on Sat. as well I will see if that will be included this year also.

I hope to meet some of you there.


----------



## toddpedlar (Feb 8, 2007)

Augusta said:


> All of you Northwestern PB'ers come on out for a great Conference on "Christianity and Culture, the Two Kingdoms." Dr. David VanDrunen of WTSCAL will be our speaker. It's a great time for a Left coast meet-up.  We can't let the Easterners keep beating us in the "how many PB'ers have you met" category.
> 
> It is March 2-3 with Friday evening being from 7:30pm-9:00pm, and on Saturday from 9:30am-2:00pm. Lunch will be served. There is no charge. A freewill offering will be taken. Last year there was continental breakfast on Sat. as well I will see if that will be included this year also.
> 
> I hope to meet some of you there.



A CONTINENTAL breakfast at a PRESBYTERIAN church? What, no haggis?


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Feb 8, 2007)

If I dont have to work I may stop by with Josiah.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Feb 9, 2007)

toddpedlar said:


> A CONTINENTAL breakfast at a PRESBYTERIAN church? What, no haggis?




Haggis... YUMMY!!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Feb 9, 2007)

whats haggis?


----------



## turmeric (Feb 9, 2007)

You don't want to know, Nathan. I'd like to be there but transportation is an issue. I am legally blind and don't drive.


----------



## Augusta (Feb 9, 2007)

turmeric said:


> You don't want to know, Nathan. I'd like to be there but transportation is an issue. I am legally blind and don't drive.



 I would really like to meet you Meg. I've got two words for you. Horizon Air.  I will pick you up and you can stay with me.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Feb 9, 2007)

Meg,
Im sorry I didnt know you were blind.


----------



## turmeric (Feb 9, 2007)

Not _totally_ blind, Nathan, it's more like really, really nearsighted.


----------



## Cacklewack (Feb 9, 2007)

turmeric said:


> You don't want to know, Nathan. I'd like to be there but transportation is an issue. I am legally blind and don't drive.



Meg,

I went to one of the last gatherings in Lynwood with Mr. Monergism, John Hendryx, and it was a good time. If my plans change and I can go to this I may be able to drive you.

Matt


----------



## turmeric (Feb 10, 2007)

That would be cool! Have to see if our missions meeting is happening on the 2nd or not, if so, I may only be able to go on Saturday. It'd be cool to see you all.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm right up here in Marysville WA. If I'm not otherwise engaged that weekend I may be there. Me being Navy it's hard to tell what my weekends are going to be like at times.

The conference sounds great though, and I hope to be able to show up.


----------



## Augusta (Feb 10, 2007)

It would be wonderful to see you all there.


----------



## Davidius (Feb 10, 2007)

I wish I could be there! This is a topic I'm really interested in.


----------



## Augusta (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## Augusta (Feb 21, 2007)




----------



## turmeric (Feb 21, 2007)

Not sure if I'm going to be able to attend. Bummer!


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Feb 21, 2007)

I'm still hoping to be there. Not sure what my schedule looks like that weekend yet.


----------



## VictorBravo (Feb 22, 2007)

Augusta said:


> All of you Northwestern PB'ers come on out for a great Conference on "Christianity and Culture, the Two Kingdoms." Dr. David VanDrunen of WTSCAL will be our speaker. It's a great time for a Left coast meet-up.  We can't let the Easterners keep beating us in the "how many PB'ers have you met" category.
> 
> It is March 2-3 with Friday evening being from 7:30pm-9:00pm, and on Saturday from 9:30am-2:00pm. Lunch will be served. There is no charge. A freewill offering will be taken. Last year there was continental breakfast on Sat. as well I will see if that will be included this year also.
> 
> I hope to meet some of you there.



In Lynnwood Washington? Dr. VanDrunen? Yikes, that's just up the road. But I have a lot scheduled for that weekend. I don't know if I can make it, but I'd sure like to.


----------



## Puddleglum (Feb 22, 2007)

I'm working.


----------



## Augusta (Feb 26, 2007)

Augusta said:


>



Changed my avatar so people will recognize my husband and I at the conference. I look forward to meeting any of you that can come. 

Blessings!


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Feb 26, 2007)

I hope to be there. It starts at 7 right? I get off from work in Everett at 6 so I may be late.


----------



## Augusta (Feb 26, 2007)

MrMerlin777 said:


> I hope to be there. It starts at 7 right? I get off from work in Everett at 6 so I may be late.



If you need help finding the place let me know. From Everett it shouldn't take more than 15 mins (Southbound that is  ) to get to LOPC. You get off on 164th St. and head W. Two turns later and you are there.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Mar 1, 2007)

*Bad Weather.*

I hope the snow didn't put the kibosh on the conference. Is it still going on?


----------



## Davidius (Mar 1, 2007)

MrMerlin777 said:


> I hope the snow didn't put the kibosh on the conference. Is it still going on?



kibosh???


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Mar 1, 2007)

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> kibosh???



"put the kibosh on"... it's slang meaning to shut somthing down, to stop completely etc...

It's heard quite a bit where I'm from. I'm not sure of it's origins.


----------



## Augusta (Mar 1, 2007)

MrMerlin777 said:


> I hope the snow didn't put the kibosh on the conference. Is it still going on?



Not that I have heard. If we get yet more snow then maybe but as of right now the roads are all clear excepting some side roads. I am excited for this conference. It will be a really great time.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Mar 1, 2007)

I still plan to be there.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Mar 2, 2007)

*It's snowing again....*

Hope the conference doesn't get snowed out.

I still plan to be there.


----------



## Augusta (Mar 2, 2007)

It's raining!! Yay!!


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Mar 2, 2007)

WHEW!! I thought I'd be driving home through ice and snow like I did on Wednesday. It took me 4 hours to get from Everett to Marysville. It's normally a 15 to 20 minute drive.


----------



## Augusta (Mar 2, 2007)

MrMerlin777 said:


> WHEW!! I thought I'd be driving home through ice and snow like I did on Wednesday. It took me 4 hours to get from Everett to Marysville. It's normally a 15 to 20 minute drive.



Sorry to hear you got stuck in that. 4 hours!  That happened to my husband Dave coming from Bellevue in that first really bad storm we had.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Mar 2, 2007)

Augusta said:


> Sorry to hear you got stuck in that. 4 hours!  That happened to my husband Dave coming from Bellevue in that first really bad storm we had.



Your husband has a cool name. My twin brother's name is Dave (well it's short for David but we call him Dave).


----------



## Davidius (Mar 2, 2007)

I hope all you Westerners are having fun today.


----------



## Augusta (Mar 2, 2007)




----------

